# Orange beach gigging



## glennonja (May 16, 2012)

Been observing the forum for a while now trying to gather info in gigging. I'm staying in orange beach this week and will be trying out gigging for the first time on my skiff. Anyone have any suggestions for what areas to try. I would greatly appreciate any advice.


----------

